# Love my tricycle



## joel.romeo.79 (Aug 28, 2014)

No idea what it is, probably paid too much whatever don't care. It knocks everything over when I am chasing Kate through the house with it and that makes me happy. 













It wasn't me I swear.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 28, 2014)

kool design!!!!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 28, 2014)

This chain drive tricycle is a Murray product and the rain gutter front fender identifies it as one from their Mercury line of trikes. The Murray badged chain drive trikes have a round fender. I'm guessing mid/late '40s with those narrower tires. Murray used this design for several years but used 1.75" wide tires on the later models. The design was changed a bit in the 1960s, so I know this has to date no later than the 1950s. The seat appears to date to the 1960s or so. This trike would have had the rubber topped streamlined Troxel seat with short springs.

Dave


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you. I really like this one. I really intended to sell it but when I got home Kate said "no that one is staying here mister" 


It wasn't me I swear.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 29, 2014)

*Great tricycle*

Great lines. Very nice.


----------

